

Tell HN: HackerNews finding its way into the german mass media - ulf

The German newspaper "Die Zeit" recently cited HN and namely patio11 in an article about Diaspora: http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2010-09/facebook-diaspora-sicherheit (sorry, it is in German)<p>The relevant parts, translated freely:<p>--<p>One could overtake other accounts, friend people or delete photos, whithout the original owner being asked for permission, the comments of the technics-forum HackerNews said.<p>Patrick McKenzie, owner of a japanese software-enterprise, judged more drastically: "Right now there is nothing that an intruder could not to with another persons account." McKenzie even supposes that it is possible to take over the server the program is running on, due to a glitch in the software.<p>--
======
michael_dorfman
Which merely means is that Die Zeit is using The Register as a source, as
that's where Patrick's quote originates.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/16/diaspora_pre_alpha_l...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/16/diaspora_pre_alpha_landmines/)

~~~
ulf
Thanks, I was not aware of that

